# Poltergeist Reboot



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

A lot of us knew this was coming... The reboot of Poltergeist. I get why they're rebooting it - revive the franchise with new actors that are still the right age and living so they milk the cash cow with countless sequels.






So I watched this trailer. Sadly I see way more CGI than practical effects. But the scares look great. But the one thing that stuck out is they changed all the character names. This will probably do really well. Still, the original has a very special place in my heart and can't be replaced with this. I'll watch it, when it makes it to my house via my Netflix queue.

So I started thinking... Lets go down memory lane and visit the original 1982 trailer. People always joke about how this day and age we give away the entire movie in the trailer. Well here's the proof, compare the two. We never ever see any of the monsters or how bad things ultimately get in the original trailer. None of the plot twists or big reveals like the house imploding or the fact that it was built on a cemetery are revealed.






But in the new trailer they practically give every damn thing away. They show a lot of the big scares and even glimpses of the big bad.

I know I'm getting old, but they just don't make em like they used to...


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Terrormaster, I'm with you. One awful, soulless remake after another. The original Poltergeist scared the absolute living hell out of me as a kid, and will always hold a special place in my heart. I have no reason whatsoever to even bother with this new remake... Of course the remake wasn't made for our generation. Poor kids today. Add this remake to the pile of films that are churned out, milked for every last penny and then quickly cast aside three weeks later...


----------



## EvilDog (Jun 13, 2015)

It looks good. But not gonna say i like it until i fully watch it.


----------

